# Ariens/Tecumseh Problem



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a new Ariens 927LE snowblower that I picked up at home depot a few weeks ago. It has a Tecumseh LH318SA engine. 

It has only been run for around 2 hours, I am getting ready to do the first oil change the weekend. 

The engine seems to only run smoothly at the fastest throttle speed and even then, it occasionally sputters. I looked at the carb and it appears to be the non-adjustable variety. It starts fine. I don't think it was ever run by home depot, the gas tank was bone dry.

I checked the sparkplug and it is gapped correctly. It does seem to to be a little bit black already, not sure if that is normal or an indication of the problem.

Any suggestions?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the OAT (outside ambient temp.) where you're running it? They're jetted to run near to or below 32 deg. F. Also, the heater box around the carb. will actually cause overheating in warmer temps. 
Also, many Tec. engines surge naturally until they're put under load.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

Not sure exactly what the temperature was this morning, but local station says the high was 35 so it was in the low 30's. I'm sure is was at least in the 20's when I was snow-blowing last week.

The engine just seems like it wants to stall out unless on max (or just below max) throttle. I had a Troy-Bilt before this with a Briggs and Stratton engine that ran much smoother. It was a bit to small for my needs and didn't throw the snow very far so I though the Ariens would be an upgrade.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Now you can see first hand why Tecumseh is going out of the small engine business . I've got one of the newer tecumseh engines on my snow blower as well and it never runs right until its warmed up or under load. If your engine refuses to idle on low speed even after its warmed up then you probably have an issue with your carburetor. Im not a fan of Tecumseh's snow king engines at all. Mine blew its crankcase gasket at only 25 hours of use... Briggs and Stratton are better engine but still there is alot to be desired.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good engines, good carbs. (when they were adjustable - before Tier 1), good ignition, just trouble meeting EPA / CARB standards with the sidevalve lines. Someone will probably buy them - but may wait until they're bankrupt with doors closed so they don't have to assume the liabilities.

I've got a Reo snowblower, which became the Wheel Horse Trailblazer when Wheel Horse bought Reo. It's probably about 40 years old, but the Tecumseh HH50 engine has a cast-iron sleeve, and you can kill this thing! This is an upgrade from my Wisconsin Marine snowblower, which was the original Bob-Cat line.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> Good engines, good carbs. (when they were adjustable - before Tier 1), good ignition, just trouble meeting EPA / CARB standards with the sidevalve lines.


Well, if this is really the issue, are there any good after market mods? Can I buy a "better" (maybe older) carb? I have to admit, I was quite disappointed that they were not adjustable. From what I saw when I was looking, it seems like just about every Snowblower manufacturer out there (other than paying $$$$$ for a Honda) are using these engines.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

As a professional, I can't recommend any such modification. If you put an older carburetor on that's adjustable, and the engine falls out of emissions compliance, you'd be violating EPA tampering laws (potentially exposing yourself to a substantial fine). All part of the clean-air standards enacted over the last 15 years or so.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I don't certainly don't want to violate any EPA laws (which I would not have even guessed existed for a small engine on a snowblower). I am actually a bit of an environmentalist myself, though I think there are bigger fish to catch when it comes to pollution than small engines.

I guess I just expected more. As I said,it seems like just about every manufacturer I saw is using the SnowKing motors. Hard to believe they are going to go out of business.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> As a professional, I can't recommend any such modification. If you put an older carburetor on that's adjustable, and the engine falls out of emissions compliance, you'd be violating EPA tampering laws (potentially exposing yourself to a substantial fine). All part of the clean-air standards enacted over the last 15 years or so.


Are there any minor adjustments that I can legally make (for example float position) that will make it run better? What about using a mid-grade or premium gas instead of regular?

I will try cleaning the carb if I have to, but I don't think it was ever run before I bought it so unless it came dirty from the factory or has some imperfections, I am doubting that will make a difference.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

First premium gas wont help 2nd seeing you just bought it bring it back under warranty.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

bgbass said:


> seeing you just bought it bring it back under warranty.


I have thought about that. I bought it at home depot and of course they don't do service.

I've had it about a month now, and I have used it so I don't know if I can just take it back, besides all they have are some much smaller cub cadet units in stock now.

The "local" Ariens rep is a few towns over and my trailer is still a bit buried with snow. I was hoping maybe a simple adjustment might fix it.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 22, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> As a professional, I can't recommend any such modification. If you put an older carburetor on that's adjustable, and the engine falls out of emissions compliance, you'd be violating EPA tampering laws (potentially exposing yourself to a substantial fine). All part of the clean-air standards enacted over the last 15 years or so.



Without the recommendation, are there older carbs out there that would work?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

even bringing it back and getting another snowblower will not help you.

almost ALL new engines, tecumseh or not, are set so LEAN due to EPA standards that they don't run worth a [email protected]#$.

you should hear the new MTD motors that they are using on all of their snowblowers, every single one that I have sold and started to make sure it ran, surges unless it is at half choke, it will finally run smooth with the choke off completely after running for about 15 mins.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is one of last years projects I thought I would share, at the end of the video you can see how good tecumseh engines ran in the late 80s and compare that to what you find today.




 -that's me by the way
compared to a newer tecumseh


----------



## gorper99 (May 8, 2008)

Pyro-I have a Crapsman with the NTD 179cc that surges like that,but it does that all the time(cold or warm)This cannot be normal.Also,sometimes the governor does not work-will die out when I hit the snow and sometimes the throttle does not work-have to shut it off at WOT.This is not normal either.Sears said they would pick it up today and have there Tech look at it.I requested a different one and they said-We are an Independent store and cannot get another one.I do not believe it?Wish I would have kept my 1989 Ariens 824.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. 

Mine certainly sounds better than the newer Tecumseh justin3 posted on youtube. I "guess" I feel a little better knowing that there is nothing "wrong" with it. Still not what I expected from a new $1000 Ariens 927LE SnowBlower. The only thing that makes me feel a little better about the $$$ is that my Dad just spent about $500 more for a Toro with (an even smaller 8HP) Tecumseh SnowKing. Everyone Except Honda seems to use these engines.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Marker, the Home Depot you bought your snow blower from should have a dealer that does their warranty work. Call the HD and ask them who does their waranty work. The problem with Tecumseh engines now is the company, as of Dec 15th, is no longer in business and I don't know who will do warranty work when there isn't a company to pay the Tecumseh warranty dealer for any work he does concerning warranty work.Haven't heard if any other company will take over for Tecumseh but as of now, no one that I know of.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was reading somewhere that a cable (might be the shoot adjusting cable) runs through a guide near the carb. This cable wears on the guide and little pieces of wire stick out and short on something that causes the engine to cut in a out. Check the cable and see if thats it.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

epa fines for snowblowers , how about the stock cars that race every weekend and then the harleys all summer i think you must be jokeing about small engine owners being fined for pollution of the air


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

timbo said:


> epa fines for snowblowers , how about the stock cars that race every weekend and then the harleys all summer i think you must be jokeing about small engine owners being fined for pollution of the air


The "emissions" police haven't visited the rest of the country that I'm aware of, but I've heard California has done some policing. If they come into your dealership, they ask to see your completed repair area. If they find any units there missing carburetor limiter caps, they fine you per unit, up to $10,000. They can also close the repair area of your business for 30 days.
Homeowners can also be held liable, fines are the same I believe.
Try removing the CAT from your car and see what happens when you go through inspection - as far as they're concerned it's no different.

Yes, racing hasn't been approached yet, and God help that industry if they do. Perhaps cow belching and BBQ-ing will someday be attacked again too....


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Pyro- MTD doesn't make motors,the reason the new motors run like c--p is because of all the people in the world what cleaner air to breath,and this is what resulted.


----------

